# flying from open loft



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I have had my birds for 18 days now, also a newbee with lots of questions, can you fly B.R.'s from an open loft? or do you have to fly them from a kit box, i have one pair nesting and figured they cant be flown but i would like to turn the others out, is this ok?


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

you can fly anthing from a loft if it comes back lol


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

18 days is not to long how old are you birds? You may loose them if you hurry.


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

RM, Yes you can. We are assumng they are old enough, have been settled to your loft, they respond to your feeding regimin, etc. Don't scare them out or make them fly, juust be patient with them. I also assume you have them trained to enter back into the loft through a trap system. I have rollers and homers and I fly them from an open loft all the time now. I just took my time and got all the before stuff done. they should come back, but like most things, there are no 100% garantees. good luck.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Have not trapped them in yet, going to work on that this weekend, whistle training them with food and they respond well to that, mixture of young and old birds, not all are banded so i dont know exact age on those, oldest band 07 youngest 09, all are flying well in the outside area i have for them


----------



## rollermad (Jan 16, 2011)

wen there ready i will be flying my birs from a open loft


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Check out my euro style loft in action.

http://www.rollerpigeon.com/general-discussion/euro-style-loft/


----------

